# What's your CO2 diffusion Method?



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Looking for others experience for what they've found as the best co2 diffusion method.

I've tried a handful of diffusers, from 88g, to chamber reactors, to gla inline atomics. 

Goal is to deliever enough co2 to a 20g long high tech.

I do not want anything bulky visable inside tank.

I'm leaning towards gla atomic, or eyeing this Red Sea 500.

If you have a favorite co2 diffusion setup, please share!

This is for a pressurized co2 system. (Yes, a repost too)


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have an internal atomic diffuser. I have it linked to my eheim 2213 filter. Seems to work well.


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Cigarette butt (from unsmoked cigarette). Its trashy but puts out small fine bubbles at a constant rate.

For something that doesn't look bad and probably works better. What about a CO2 ladder diffuser or Aqua Medic CO2 Reactor.


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

I diffuse mine through a small powerhead in the venturi fitting. seem to do a pretty good job.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

What type of filter are you running on the tank? 

I use glass nano diffusers on all my tanks currently. Haven't got any atomics yet but debating trying one out.

For HOB's, I place the diffuser right under the outflow of the filter and next to the intake. Doing this let's some bubbles get taken up by the intake and the others to be disbursed by the flow. It seems to work rather well I must say.

For canisters, I place the diffuser directly under the intake. Since the canister is a closed system, it's a perfect situation.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

James, before I got the inline one I used the other atomic diffuser type. I feel they worked alot better than the glass ones. Though you need to have your pressure up well. They dont work with the DIYers.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

majerah1 said:


> James, before I got the inline one I used the other atomic diffuser type. I feel they worked alot better than the glass ones. Though you need to have your pressure up well. They dont work with the DIYers.


Good to know. Thanks


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses. 

Currently using an AC70 hob filter. It appears I’ll be swapping that out for something else soon for other reasons.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The Red Sea 500 is not a bad reactor, but I never liked hanging in my tank.

The atomics work well, but bottom line is if you see bubbles your not as efficient as you could be. The in-line version referred to is still an atomic diffuser. The diff is it outputs in the return line vs inside the tank and is dispersed better.

I recently switched to this one CarbonDoser EXT5000 (External Reactor 5000) and it does a lot better than standard atomics or in-line versions. I have used both. This one will require a canister or at least a powerhead.

I would guess that this version works very well also and it has a built in powerhead http://www.aquariumplants.com/CarbonDoser_Internal_CO2_Reactor_p/int.htm. All of the carbon doser products that AP.com produces are top-notch IMO, to include their carbon doser regulators. I have a couple of high-end regs and the CD version I own is the best one I have ever used and it was about half the price and warranted.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Questions for you Ben.

ON your ext5000, which tank are you using it on and what is your bps into the chamber? 

Also have you ever used a chamber reactor before this ext5000?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

My bps is about 5-6bps on my 125g. Can't compute it for my 75g, which uses their carbon doser regulator.


----------

